# Disney's Cruella (2021)



## AsPika2219 (Apr 8, 2021)

101 Dalmatians with evil Crulella De Vil is coming with own film!

Trailer 1



Trailer 2



Sneak Peak



Release date:- May 28, 2021


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2021)

... think my only interest will be in all the cynical bastard reviewer types tearing it down when it does release.


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2021)

The Fantabulous Emancipation of One Cruella De Vil, I presume. By way of Devil Wears Prada. 
Could be fun. Could be a steaming pile of shit. We'll see. 
Emma VS Emma looks promising but there are no guarantees.


----------

